# $20.00 Fly Rod---Black Friday---BPS---11/14/10



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the specials at BPS on Black Friday will be a Fly Rod for $20.00---its an in house product and a very good one. There will also be Reels-Rods and Combos on sale as well as other good items. ---- The other pic are some of the Nice People you may meet at BPS. ------BT66 
Pictures at--- 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too. 
You meet the nicest people at BPS---


----------

